# Moving to Athens - Schools



## Helenacon (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello all

We are a family of 5 moving to Athens this summer (oldest stays in Denmark at Boarding School though)

So we need a suitable school for our 12 year old son (loves soccer and computers) and our 15 year old daughter (freespirited and creative) 
It must be a recognized programme, disciplined but yet relaxed environment and pastoral care is not our upmost concern.

Our children have been schooled in MYP IB programme for 4 years and the latest 4 years in Cambridge Curriculum (daughter a bit so and so with that programme - maybe its just because of our current school)

We have looked into ISA in Kifisia 6 years ago and we werent that impressed to say the least,, but then again, I might be totally wrong... Maybe someone in here can convince me?

Also good advice on where to find our residence (brokers and so on) We are looking into renting a villa or anything with a garden due to pets and soccerplaying son 

Cant wait to meet you all

Filakia se olous

Helena


----------



## Burnley (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Helena,
If your kids are following the English curriculum, then there are realistically 3 choices in Athens. St Catherine's, the school previously affiliated to the British Embassy. Then Byron College and Campion.
I have had kids in all three. They are in different locations. St Cath's is near Kifissia, the other 2 a fairly close together Gerakas and Pallini respectively. You might want to consider this as you look for housing. 
Of the three my vote would be Campion. Your best bet is to arange visits to each if possible before deciding.
Dave


----------



## katherine_m (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,
If you are interested in British schools it's probably best if you look at the COBIS member schools, as they put considerable effort into maintaining standards comparable to those of schools in the UK, and they have very thorough inspection reports published online.
You may find them here: http://www.cobis.org.uk/page.cfm?p=350

From these reports, it appears that St Catherine's is a notch above Campion and Byron.
I am personally also looking into St Lawrence -- it does not yet have a published COBIS report (inspections are apparently to take place this upcoming October) but the little info that I have gathered seems to indicate that St Lawrence is to the Southern suburbs what St Catherine's is to the northern suburbs; and it has better facilities. But both schools are quite expensive, and cater to affluent Greeks in addition to expats.

If you are looking for villas in the southern/coastal suburbs, the most popular places are Voula and Vouliagmeni -- but they are expensive! 
In the north, Kifissia, Politeia and Ekali are also very nice but affluent/expensive suburbs -- and they are close to St Catherine's.
Traffic is quite bad in Athens, so ideally you want to live as close as possible to your school of choice (and of course you also don't want to be far from work -- unless you plan to commute to work by metro.)

Best of luck!


----------



## A.Non (Jun 22, 2016)

Depends on where you want to live - southern suburbs and beaches, or northern suburbs and greenery/cooler. And what course you want to follow.

St Cats and Campion do IB. Byron and St Lawrence do A-levels.

Prices are all about the same, Byron slightly less. St Cats and Campion are just about the same. 

St Cats in the north, St Lawrence in the south, Byron and Campion between but Campion closer to the south.

St Cats currently has the best IB results but its not what it used to be. Campion is probably your best bet.


----------



## imoewt (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello,

I'm in the same situation, looking for international school for my 12 y.o daughter. I have narrowed down the list to St. Cats or Campion. Any info that you could share regarding these 2 schools? We will be looking for an apartment nearby to the school once selected. 

Thanks,
Haryanti


----------

